# مكتبة اللآشـــــ ashrae ـــــري



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


مكتبة اللآشـــــ ASHRAE ـــــري​ 




 



سنقوم في هذا الموضوع بإنشاء مكتبة للأشري بحيث يقوم كل من يملك كتاب أو ورقة من إصدارات الأشري ويرغب بمشاركتها مع الآخرين بوضعها في هذا الموضوع مع محاولة بيان موضوع الورقة​ 


والله ولي التوفيق​ 



*************************************************​ 

2008 HVAC Systems and Equipment (SI Edition)
1- ASHRAE 2008 SI 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94907101/76e78e9d/ASHRAE_2008_SI.html​ 

2008 HVAC Systems and Equipment (IP Edition)
2- Ashrae 2008 IP
http://www.4shared.com/file/94669120/ad1feccf/Ashrae_2008_IP.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
2007 HVAC Applications(SI Edition)
1- ASHRAE 2007.part1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94659147/2281a43a/ASHRAE_2007part1.html
2- ASHRAE 2007.part2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94664481/d4562ee5/ASHRAE_2007part2.html
3- ASHRAE 2007.part3
http://www.4shared.com/file/94664852/f1ebf876/ASHRAE_2007part3.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
2006 Refrigeration (SI Edition)​ 
4- ASHRAE R2006
http://www.4shared.com/file/94777958/f4752ea4/ASHRAE_R2006.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
2005 Fundamentals (SI Edition)
5 - ASHRAE- F2005
http://www.4shared.com/file/94673308/c0ab1bc5/ASHRAE-_F2005.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
2000, 2001, 2002, and 2003 ASHRAE Handbook CD (SI Edition)
2003 HVAC Applications
2002 Refrigeration
2001 Fundamentals
2000 HVAC Systems and Equipment​ 
1- 2000-2003 ASHRAE Handbook.part1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94727142/cb482833/2000-2003_ASHRAE_Handbookpart1.html
2- 2000-2003 ASHRAE Handbook.part2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94867258/34165a20/2000-2003_ASHRAE_Handbookpart2.html
3- 2000-2003 ASHRAE Handbook.part3
http://www.4shared.com/file/94744547/21de2e2e/2000-2003_ASHRAE_Handbookpart3.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

97, 98, 99, and 2000 ASHRAE Handbook CD (SI & IP Edition)
4- ASHRAE 97-2000 SI.part1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94767344/d42fffa8/ASHRAE_97-2000_SIpart1.html
5- ASHRAE 97-2000 SI.part2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94769875/648f042f/ASHRAE_97-2000_SIpart2.html
------------------------------------
6- ASHRAE 97-2000 IP.part1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94755397/15216204/ASHRAE_97-2000_IPpart1.html
7- ASHRAE 97-2000 IP.part2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94758763/60b7cad3/ASHRAE_97-2000_IPpart2.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
HVAC SYSTEMS & EQUIPMENTS (SI Edition)
8- ASHRAE 1996
http://www.4shared.com/file/94770186/35a714ef/ASHRAE_1996_HVAC_SYSTEMS__EQUIPMENTS.html​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

كتب وشغلات تانية للأشري :​ 
9- ASHRAE 2004 COLLECTION OF STANDARED BOOKS
http://www.4shared.com/file/94771326/74704f6e/ASHRAE_2004.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
10- ASHRAE course 2007 : Fundamentals of HVAC Systems
http://www.4shared.com/file/94669563/5773d0ad/_2__ashrae_course.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
11- ASHRAE_IESNA_Standard_90.1-2004_User_Manual
http://www.4shared.com/file/94105584/8f071220/ASHRAE_IESNA_Standard_901-2004_User_Manual.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
12- ASHRAE HOSPITAL 2003
http://www.4shared.com/file/94681088/226d70ce/ASHRAE_HOSPITAL_2003.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
13- ASHRAE Standard 62-1999 - Ventilation for Acceptable Indoor Air Quality
http://www.4shared.com/file/94103429/2ff0b3fc/ASHRAE_Standard_62-1999_-_Ventilation_for_Acceptable_Indoor_Air_Quality.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
14- Standard_90.1-1999
http://www.4shared.com/file/94105654/38efd234/Standard_901-1999.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
15- ASHRAE air control and quality synonymous concepts.pps
http://www.4shared.com/file/94103849/70b0ed1e/ASHRAE_air_control_and_quality_synonymous_concepts.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
16- ASHRAE Article - Boiler Ventilation
http://www.4shared.com/file/94669183/cef955ff/ASHRAE_Article_-_Boiler_Ventilation.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
17- cooling load steps
http://www.4shared.com/file/94651209/66a7da8f/cooling_load_steps.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
18-
ASHRAE_6b24..Building_Material_Problems_Caused_by_Condensation_at_an_Enclosed_Swimming_Pool_and_an_Enclosed
http://www.4shared.com/file/94651450/6681eadc/ASHRAE_6b24Building_Material_Problems_Caused_by_Condensation_at_an_Enclosed_Swimming_Pool_and_an_Enclosed_.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

19- ASHRAE_IESNA_Standard_90.1-2004_User_Manual
http://www.4shared.com/file/94105584/8f071220/ASHRAE_IESNA_Standard_901-2004_User_Manual.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

القسم الخاص بالاحمال الحرارية من :​ 
20- ASHRAE F 1981 C. Lood.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/93695163/5d5b6e96/ASHRAE_F_1981_C_Lood.html​ 


 

:56:​


----------



## muhannadsd (14 أبريل 2009)

و الله ما بعرف شو بدي احكي لأنو ( عجز الكلام عندي) 
شكرا


----------



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

برنامج الاشري سايكرومتري Ashrae Psychrometric Analysis :
http://www.4shared.com/file/94019875/cbaae887/ASHRAE_phys.html


----------



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

مخطط سايكرومتري الاشري :
من المرفقات


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

الصراحه انا مش عارف ليه المشرفين مش عاوزين يثبتوا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني اذا لم نفعل مثل القسم المدني ونثبت الاكواد اللي بنشتغل بيها --- هنثبت ايه؟؟ وكله بيضيع في الزحمه وكل واحد يدخل يسأل على كتاب ashrea او nfpa او bs او isoاو او--------

ياريت المشرفين يثبتوا الموضوع --- لانه مهم ومتجدد بأستمرار تجدد الاكواد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مـا شاء الله مجهود مميز جزاك الله كـــل خير 
الموضوع يستحق التثبيت 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> الصراحه انا مش عارف ليه المشرفين مش عاوزين يثبتوا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني اذا لم نفعل مثل القسم المدني ونثبت الاكواد اللي بنشتغل بيها --- هنثبت ايه؟؟ وكله بيضيع في الزحمه وكل واحد يدخل يسأل على كتاب ashrea او nfpa او bs او isoاو او--------
> 
> ياريت المشرفين يثبتوا الموضوع --- لانه مهم ومتجدد بأستمرار تجدد الاكواد


 

:71: يعم زيكو انا لسة داخل حلا 


نفسي اشوفك :81:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على التثبيت--------------
ولسه الراجل ده لم ياخذ حقه ياريت في اختيار المتميزين يتم ترشيحه وبقوه وانا اول واحد اعطيه صوتي في الانتخابات


----------



## AtoZ (15 أبريل 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (15 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يا أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم. بس ممكن لو سمحت رابط جديد للكتاب :
10- ASHRAE course 2007 : Fundamentals of HVAC Systems
لأن الملف غير موجود
وشكرا


----------



## sosodeep (15 أبريل 2009)

ميكانيزم قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير يا أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم. بس ممكن لو سمحت رابط جديد للكتاب :
> 10- ASHRAE course 2007 : Fundamentals of HVAC Systems
> لأن الملف غير موجود
> وشكرا


 
من مشاركة سابقة للأخ زيكو :










Part 1

كود:
http://mihd.net/2tkiwe
Part 2
*
كود:
http://mihd.net/pj4sbe
*
منقول​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزكم كل خير و الله مابعرف شو بدي قول ............... 

شغل كبير حبيب قلبي أبو السوس .......... بعرف قديش تعبت لترفع هالكتب منشان هيك أنا كمان مع أخونا أبو الزيك بضم صوتي لصوتو 



> ولسه الراجل ده لم ياخذ حقه ياريت في اختيار المتميزين يتم ترشيحه وبقوه وانا اول واحد اعطيه صوتي في الانتخابات


 
و كلنا منقول .......... أبو السوس يا غالي ........ 

أصل الإنتخابات بدها دعاية كويسة قبل ماتبلش .............


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (15 أبريل 2009)

*The ASHRAE GreenGuide, Second Edition (The ASHRAE Green Guide Series)*

Product Description: 

With a focus on how to apply proven Green Building Technology to the design and energy use of a building, the ASHRAE GreenGuide provides mechanical engineers, architects, and construction engineers hand's-on, needed tips on everything from site location to the latest in energy-saving HVAC Systems. This new edition will carry that invaluable practical help forward with the latest on LEED (Leadership on Energy and Environmental Design) guidance as promulgated by the U.S. Green Buildings Council and will offer the latest in sustainable materials and systems specifications. Moreover, the new edition will be better organized around the actual construction project sequence from important Green decisions that must be made at the pre-design and programmatic phases on through the actual construction documents and specifications and eventual Post-occupancy. It will also be greatly enhanced with new Green Tips, including an expanded version of the Green Tip that focuses on specific building types. Dual units have been provided as well as more international HVAC engineering representation in the ******* authorship. No other guide of this kind offers the authority and accuracy on green HVAC and building technologies like this book. 

* Offers the latest information on Building Automation Systems, Renewable Energy Options, CHP and GSHP systems, and Construction Issues. 

* Provides dual units as well as more international HVAC engineering coverage 

* Graphs, photographs, renderings and diagrams have been improved, or added where necessary, to provide a more complete overview of specific subject matter and to provide better clarity of detail. 

* References will be expanded and updated in order to make the Second Edition as current as possible when it is published, including an extensive listing of online resources.


http://www.filefactory.com/file/501414/n/1933742070_zip



http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/li25yje/1933742070.zip


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (15 أبريل 2009)

*ASHRAE standards*

Standard 62.2-2004 and Standard 90.1-2004


----------



## عادل_فاروق (16 أبريل 2009)

Thanks very thanks and the very best in it that no rapped share
thank you alot


----------



## إيهاب2007 (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## nass871 (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعجز كل الكلمات عن وصف 
شكري وتقديري لمجهودك الرائع
بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## habuhani (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
هل يمكن إعادة تحميل
10- ASHRAE course 2007 : Fundamentals of HVAC Systems
لأن الرابط لا يعمل؟ 

خالص التحية 
إبراهيم


----------



## cfm (23 أبريل 2009)

habuhani قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> هل يمكن إعادة تحميل
> 10- ashrae course 2007 : Fundamentals of hvac systems
> لأن الرابط لا يعمل؟
> ...


 
أخي الكريم الرابط يعمل ولكن يجب تحميل الأجزاء الثلاثة ووضعهم في مجلد واحد وبعدين فك الضغط

كما يوجد رابط آخر في أحد الردود


----------



## habuhani (23 أبريل 2009)

الأخ العزيز cfm
تعجلت في وضع الطلب، الروابط تعمل ...
خالص التحيه


----------



## sosodeep (23 أبريل 2009)

*منقول من الاخ مثنى فلسطين*

الملف لا يعمل :::::::::::


----------



## sosodeep (23 أبريل 2009)

RAMI GHANEM قال:


> Product Description:





RAMI GHANEM قال:


> With a focus on how to apply proven Green Building Technology to the design and energy use of a building, the ASHRAE GreenGuide provides mechanical engineers, architects, and construction engineers hand's-on, needed tips on everything from site location to the latest in energy-saving HVAC Systems. This new edition will carry that invaluable practical help forward with the latest on LEED (Leadership on Energy and Environmental Design) guidance as promulgated by the U.S. Green Buildings Council and will offer the latest in sustainable materials and systems specifications. Moreover, the new edition will be better organized around the actual construction project sequence from important Green decisions that must be made at the pre-design and programmatic phases on through the actual construction documents and specifications and eventual Post-occupancy. It will also be greatly enhanced with new Green Tips, including an expanded version of the Green Tip that focuses on specific building types. Dual units have been provided as well as more international HVAC engineering representation in the ******* authorship. No other guide of this kind offers the authority and accuracy on green HVAC and building technologies like this book.
> 
> * Offers the latest information on Building Automation Systems, Renewable Energy Options, CHP and GSHP systems, and Construction Issues.​
> * Provides dual units as well as more international HVAC engineering coverage​
> ...


 







http://www.4shared.com/file/101353830/1c16efac/ASHRAE_Green_Guide.html​


----------



## mansour abdelgawad (24 أبريل 2009)

Thanks for all members. pls, can you put ashrae std. 62.1,2007 and 90.1,2007
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد زيدان دايكن (25 أبريل 2009)

*thanks*

:56::34:
جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## Eng.alhoweish (26 أبريل 2009)

تسللللللللللللللم لي


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 أبريل 2009)

وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 أبريل 2009)

الف الف الف الف شكر والله يا جماعه ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## أبو حسن2 (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيراً هل ممكن شرح مبسط عن المكتبة ومحتواها


----------



## ليث سلمان (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير مايجزي عبادهوكتبها لكم صدقة جارية


----------



## nafiz jaber (1 مايو 2009)

hanks very thanks and the very best in it that no rapped share
thank you alot


----------



## nafiz jaber (1 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يا أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمه


----------



## ryan (1 مايو 2009)

*HVAC Design Guide For Commercial Tall Building*

ASHREA Publication For Tall Building

_*وتعاونوا*
_​


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (2 مايو 2009)

والله الف شكر لمن قام على هذا الموضوع ولمن شارك في وضع الكتب ومشكورين كتير


----------



## shadi 1983 (7 مايو 2009)

Taaaaaaaaaaaaaanxxxxx


----------



## Mmervat (8 مايو 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wael gamil sayed (21 مايو 2009)




----------



## AtoZ (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور مجموعه جيده مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## hasanqu2 (28 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## NAK (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شادى السعيد ناصف (6 يونيو 2009)

روعه روعه روعه بجد اخوكم المهندش شادى من الامارات يحيكم على هذه التحفه الفنيه الاشريه


----------



## نور محمد علي (9 يونيو 2009)

cfm قال:


> أخي الكريم الرابط يعمل ولكن يجب تحميل الأجزاء الثلاثة ووضعهم في مجلد واحد وبعدين فك الضغط
> 
> كما يوجد رابط آخر في أحد الردود


اخي الكريم جزالك الله كل خير ولكن الملف غير موجود ارجو اعادة تحميله


----------



## ميكانيكي فلسطين (14 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافية 
ازا ممكن بدي 
كود duct sheet metal
من ال ashrae


----------



## cutter (16 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير

لو سمحت رابط جديد للكتاب : 10- ASHRAE course 2007 : Fundamentals of HVAC Systems 

لأن الملف غير موجود وشكرا:67:


----------



## أحمد سمير محمد عبد (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا شباب و ججعلكم الله ذخرا لأمتكم


----------



## sosodeep (25 يونيو 2009)

منقول من الاخ نسكافيه : ASHRAE 2009
روابط التحميل للكتاب مجزء على الفورشيرد
http://www.4shared.com/file/114008524/d5fdc41/Fundamentals_2009part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114021467/f6303e22/Fundamentals_2009part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114034975/343249e/Fundamentals_2009part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114040394/da12f717/Fundamentals_2009part4.html


رابط الكتاب كامل :
http://www.2shared.com/file/6328632/...tals_2009.html


----------



## light man (25 يونيو 2009)

يعني للصراحة يعجز اللسان عن التعبير و كلمة شكر غير كافية جد الموضوع بيستاهل يتثبت و يصير متجدد بشكل دائم عنجد الله يعطيك العافية يا اخي و يكتر من امثالك لانو فعلا ما في منن كتير مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جدا مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (2 يوليو 2009)

والله مهما قلت ما اقدر اوفى كل من شارك فى هذه المكتبة حقه 
بجد الف الف شكر وربنا يجازيكم على مجهودكم الرائع ده كل خير


----------



## papa (30 يوليو 2009)

سعدنا بافكاركم الجيدة


----------



## صلاح زكري (1 أغسطس 2009)

الله يرحم والديك ويجزيك بكل حرف حسنه
لك جزيل الشكر يا اخي
sosodeep


----------



## خالد العسيلي (1 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الغالي المهندس أمين ( *sosodeep ) جزاك الله عنا كل خير

نشتاق إليك يا أخي ........... عسى أنا تكون بخير
*


----------



## sosodeep (19 أغسطس 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> أخي الغالي المهندس أمين ( *sosodeep ) جزاك الله عنا كل خير*
> 
> *نشتاق إليك يا أخي ........... عسى أنا تكون بخير*


 

للأخ الحبيب خالد :
والله ما بتغيب عن بالي أبدا وأنا من المتابعين لمشاركاتك و مشاركات جميع الأخوة وخاصة أخي زانيتي عالعموم أهديك والاخ زانيتي هذه المشاركة بشكل خاص : وهي مجموعة ملفات لدورات أشري حصلت عليهم من زميل بالعمل :

http://www.4shared.com/file/126203401/cd1810bb/ASHRAE_Workshop_Control_SamHui_Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/126199911/38e24212/ASHRAE_Workshop_Control_SamHui_Part_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/126200236/6e690587/ASHRAE_Workshop_Control_SamHui_Part_3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/126201017/9060e498/ASHRAE_Workshop_Control_SamHui_Part_4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/126201563/de8774ad/ASHRAE_Workshop_Control_WilliamYick_Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/126203024/884d2e6a/ASHRAE_Workshop_Control_WilliamYick_Part_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/126204109/58df62db/WSD_Chp_7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/126204412/d0dd48f9/WSD_Chp_8.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/126205523/358926fe/WSD_Chp_9.html


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير



للرفع



 رفع الله قدرك أخي أمين​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (29 أغسطس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> للأخ الحبيب خالد :
> والله ما بتغيب عن بالي أبدا وأنا من المتابعين لمشاركاتك و مشاركات جميع الأخوة وخاصة أخي زانيتي عالعموم أهديك والاخ زانيتي هذه المشاركة بشكل خاص : وهي مجموعة ملفات لدورات أشري حصلت عليهم من زميل بالعمل :
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/126203401/cd1810bb/ashrae_workshop_control_samhui_part_1.html
> ...





ملفات جيده -بارك الله فيك
وكل عام وكل المسلمين بألف خير


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (30 أغسطس 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THESE GOOD BOOKS AND I WOULD LIKE TO ASK IF ANYOB=NE HAS THIS BOOK FROM ASHARE
ASHRAE Pocket Guide for Air-Conditioning, Heating, Ventilation and Refrigeration (I-P)
THANK YOU


----------



## cropper (30 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة مجهود رائع جدا
وكلمة شكرا قليلة على هذا المهود
ومع ذلك شكرا


----------



## sosodeep (7 سبتمبر 2009)

كتابين قام العضو 6mm بوضعهما بالمنتدى :
" جزاه الله عنا كل خير" وله جزيل الشكر​ 

كتاب : *ASHRAE Standard 62.1 .2007*
http://www.4shared.com/file/130950288/6778bb5c/ashrae_stand_621_2007.html​ 


*كتاب : ASHRAE Building-GreenTips*
http://www.4shared.com/file/130950295/d2f6a0/greentips_2006.html​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بك و بعلمك


----------



## شهدشهد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ASHRAE Pocket Guide*

و انا معكم دائماً , و لكم من هذا المرجع

ASHRAE Pocket Guide

إضغط
هنا
​


----------



## apo_mosa (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتازين كالعادة أخواني كما عهدنكم ادعو الله لكم بالتوفبق


----------



## ksharafat (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## littledude (26 ديسمبر 2009)

I am looking for the ASHRAE Journals. Thank you


----------



## eng.tamermosa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يارب ويوفقق


----------



## TIGER27588 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
ربنا يبارك لك وينفعك بما علمك


----------



## هادى صقر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووور يا اخي على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## clim (7 يناير 2010)

*80567 climhمادا سااقول الله ينصرك اول مشاركةلي واريدكم ان تفيدوني وشكرا*

:16:


م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> :71: يعم زيكو انا لسة داخل حلا
> 
> 
> نفسي اشوفك :81:


----------



## clim (7 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الحيم الصلاة والسلام علااشرف الرسلين محمد بن عبد الله بن عبدالمطلب جزاكم الله خيرا ان شاء الله با اليقين


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الكنز ده موضوع رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال اليوسف (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

الله يجزاك عنا الف خير على المجهود الرائع

هل ممكن ashrae 1989 ​


----------



## مستريورك (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (21 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابوساره (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله وجزاك خير الجزاء جهد رائع 
سدد الله خطاك


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​


----------



## السيد احمد (18 أبريل 2010)

ايه الجمال ده


----------



## محمدالبلوطي (24 يونيو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkssssssssss


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 يونيو 2010)

*ashrae stander 55*

 *السلام عليكم
احتاج الى مساعدة في العثور على 55 ashrae stander 
ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## هادي العاني (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن ashrae 1981
حاولت الحصول عليه جاهدا ولم استطع ارجو المساعدة ان امكن


----------



## apo_mosa (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكورة على الجهد الرائع


----------



## profx (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذاالمجهود الرائع و انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## طالبة ميكانيك (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين على الجهد الرائع 
ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم في سبيل نهضة الامة


----------



## يوسف جابر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شوووووووووووووووووكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## mech_mahmoud (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود مميز
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmadjet (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا
واقرح تجميع الملفات في مشاركة واحدة وتثبيت الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## egole (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## nakhla (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين كتير يا شباب


----------



## zaco (6 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## ama2828 (21 مارس 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## محمد_86 (22 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع والمفيد لنا جميعا


----------



## nofal (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالدزوبل (8 يونيو 2011)

نفع الله بك


----------



## أخوك أحمد عفيفي (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## zaker (28 يوليو 2011)

يا شباب ممكن أي شخص يساعدني أنا محتاج أشري 2007 بس مش قادر أحمله عندي


----------



## صابر الحناجره (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sherif omar (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولابد ان يثبت


----------



## Saif-HVAC (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير و وفقك في مقصدك 
مع جزيل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## alsa8284 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير !!!! ** أنا محتاج أشري application 2011 i-p !!** أي شخص يساعدني :20:
*


----------



## sosodeep (10 سبتمبر 2011)

alsa8284 قال:


> *جزاك الله الف خير !!!! **أنا محتاج أشري application 2011 i-p !!** أي شخص يساعدني :20:*


 
إتفضل :
http://www.4shared.com/file/pu3CX_m7/Ashrae_2008_IP.html


----------



## alsa8284 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

sosodeep قال:


> إتفضل :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/pu3CX_m7/Ashrae_2008_IP.html



*جزاك الله كل خير :20: لکن ** أنا محتاج أشري **application 2011 i-p**:11::77:*


----------



## abomohamed76 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## محمد_86 (23 أبريل 2012)

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد_86 (5 مايو 2012)

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء


----------



## I love Iraq (6 مايو 2012)

الله يوفقك , الله يوفقك , الله يوفقك


----------



## oubai (10 مايو 2012)

*ارجاء خاص الى كل الاعضاء اريد ملف ahrae 2010 or 2011 or 2012*


----------



## ahmed3000252 (12 مايو 2012)

برجاء رفع الملفات مرة اخري و شكرا


----------



## تامر النجار (24 مايو 2012)

مجهود جبار بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصقرالجارح (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شهدشهد قال:


> و انا معكم دائماً , و لكم من هذا المرجع
> 
> ASHRAE Pocket Guide
> 
> ...



اخوان ممكن نتفعيل الروابط


----------



## salahzantout (15 أكتوبر 2012)

please re upload files


----------



## ally4000 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله ....
جزاكم الله خير ... 
Good Luck HVAC Engineers
!


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم ممكن اذا تفضلت برفع ملف اشري 1981 مع تقديري


----------



## emadabdullah (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ومشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير
انا ارغب بكتاب اشري 1997 النسخة بالوحدات البريطانية (ip)
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فرج فركاش (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن ashrae hand book of fundamentals 1985


----------



## فرج فركاش (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مطلوب اشرى 1997 الرابط الذى فى اول صفحة لا يشتغل ياريت يلى عنده يرفعه pdf


----------



## whitebear87 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*Green building*

اريد كتاب ashrae standard 189 &90.1
لانه محتاجه بشدة


----------



## فرج فركاش (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مطلوب اشرى 1997 الرابط الذى فى اول صفحة لا يشتغل ياريت يلى عنده يرفعه pdf


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salahzantout (11 أغسطس 2013)

نتمنى تجديد الروابط لانها لا تعمل و شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 أغسطس 2013)

جميع الفايلات غير موجودة ، لكي نحتفظ بالنصوص لابد من تحويل هذه الكتب الي ملفات مرفقات تدوم و لا تتأثر بمزاجيات المواقع ، و شباب المهندسين الأحدث علما في الحواسب أقدر على ذلك ، و هذه دعوة للجميع : لا تتركوا هذه المرجعيات تفلت من أيديكم بالتزامن ، فمن لديه وقت نرجو ألا يبخل به و لن يضبع جهده و الأجر لدي ربكم عظيم .


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 أغسطس 2013)

الرجاء نبحث عن كلا من المرجعين ashrae fundamentals1997,ashrae fundamentals1981 بالوحدات البريطانية وياسلام لو تكون مرفقات


----------

